# HR20: 0x12a - Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

National Release: 02/10/2007
Manufacture 700 - 0x12a

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=79369
Issue Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=79371

_CE - Discussion:_ http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=79180
_CE - Issues:_ http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=79213

*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*
You can post those HERE

*National Release:*
All HR20's should have 0x12a by 02/11/2007

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Revision History: (Note Builds that did not go national, are no longer listed)*
Version 0x120 (02/02/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x11b (01/23/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x10b (12/20/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xFA (11/22/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xEF (11/15/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xE3 (10/19/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xDC (10/11/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD8 (10/04/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD1 (09/26/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xCC (09/16/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*
Version 0xBE (09/01/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*

*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68183

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you Earl. 

Was that a typo where you say "all users should have 0x12b" by 2/11/07?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mikeny said:


> Thank you Earl.
> 
> Was that a typo where you say "all users should have 0x12b" by 2/11/07?


Yes it was, thank you for pointing it out.
And to the others, when I messed it up in the title


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Problems*
Press & Hold PLAY for SLOW motion sometimes works, sometimes not
Pinky lives
Larger CC fonts do not position as well & cut off text.
Guide is no faster than 0x128 - animations are still painful to watch.
My Playlist is no faster than 0x128 - animations are still painful to watch.
Tearing is more pronounced in the Guide & My Playlist!

*Improvements*
*Many Menus are no longer animated! Way to go guys!*
*In most menus the Left arrow now is like the BACK button!*
Closed Captioning now works much better in Trade Gothic font. 
The Date & Time Search allows you to pick a time earlier than now!
Pause then >> (Frame forward) works again!
. . . . .<< Frame back works again!
*Channel Change Speeds are again faster in many areas*

Since you are fixing the menus here are...
Quick Fixes You Could Make That Would Have Big Returns
1. Make the Guide Button bring up the Guide
2. Turn off all animations
3. Make the Left Arrow be like the BACK button in all remaining menus
4. Make the Right Arrow be like the SELECT button in all menus

*Test Results*

_Speed Baseline: TiVo Sony TiVo SAT-T60 of March 2001_

Guide Speed - average time for 10 sequential IR Page Downs in 1080i
T60 . . ..0.3 sec
0x11B . . 1.7 sec
0x120 . . 1.3 sec .._23% faster_
0x128 . . 1.2 sec . . _8% faster_
0x12a . . 1.2 sec . ._same painful animations_
0x12a . . 1.7 sec . .*week later after Guide builds*
_*0x12a is 467% slower than a 6 year-old T60*_

My Playlist Speed - average time for for 3 sequential IR Page Down in 1080i
T60 . . ..0.5 sec
0x11B . . 2.3 sec
0x120 . . 2.8 sec . _*23%* *slower*_
0x128 . . 1.8 sec . 22% faster than 0x11B, 36% faster than 0x120
0x12a . . 1.8 sec . ._same painful animations_

0x12a . . 1.8 sec . .Week later - same
_*0x12a is 260% slower than a 6 year-old T60*_

Channel Change Speed -average time to change channels with *Native Mode ON*
_Correction: The T60 channel change speed is 2.0, not 0.2 as previously stated. Sorry._
. . . . . .HD→HD . SD→SD...HD→SD...SD→HD. 
T60. . . . . .. . . . 2.0 sec
0x11B . 5.5 sec . 5.3 sec . 8.2 sec . 7.4 sec
0x120 . 5.0 sec . 4.7 sec . 5.4 sec . 4.7 sec
0x128 . 4.8 sec . 4.1 sec . 4.8 sec . 4.7 sec
*Better!...4% . . . 13% . ..11% . . . .*0%
0x12a . 3.6 sec . 3.5 sec . 4.8 sec . 4.7 sec
*Better!....25% ....16%* . . ..0% .. . .0%
0x12a . 4.3 sec . 4.3 sec . 5.3 sec ..5.9 sec *Week later*
*SD→ SD 0x12a is now only 115% slower than a 6 year-old T60*

Channel Change Speed -average time to change channels with *Native Mode OFF*
. . . . . .HD→HD . SD→SD...HD→SD...SD→HD. 
*T60*. . . . . .. .. . *2.0 sec*
0x11B . 5.5 sec . 5.3 sec . 9.2 sec . 7.4 sec
0x120 . 5.0 sec . 4.7 sec . 5.4 sec . 4.7 sec
0x128 . 3.5 sec . 3.5 sec . 4.6 sec . 4.7 sec
*Better!**..30% .. ..**26%** .. ..15%* . . . 0%
0x12a . 3.5 sec . 3.5 sec . 4.6 sec . 4.7 sec
Same.......0% . . . ..0% . . ...0% .. . . 0%
0x12a . 4.3 sec . 4.3 sec . 4.6 sec ..4.7 sec *Week later*
*SD→ SD 0x128 is 115% slower than a 6 year-old T60*

Fast Forward Speeds (Using HDNet Test Pattern)
Time for 2 min. . 10 min. ..10 min. ...60 min 
. . . . . . .FF1 . . . FF2. . . . FF3. . . . FF4
0x120 . 40.0 s ...60.0 s. . 30.1 s. . 35.9 sec
0x128 . 40.0 s ...60.0 s. . 30.0 s. . 36.0 sec
. . . . . . .3X . . . 10X. . . . 20X. . . . 100X

Skip ....Amount....Time ..(Average for 10 sequential skips)
0x120 . 34 Sec...1.55 Sec
0x128 . 34 Sec...1.55 Sec - no improvement
0x12a . 34 Sec...1.55 Sec - no improvement

Menus
First Level Menus are no longer animated so they are FAST! Daughter menus are still slow (I.E. Choosing Native ON or OFF).

Trick Play
Smoother
Press & Hold PLAY for SLOW motion no longer works
. Now I have to press Pause then Press & Hold PLAY

Tearing
Tearing is more pronounced in the Guide & My Playlist!

Closed Captioning 
Working well with Trade Gothic Standard Size font.
Transparent Closed Captioning Background & positioning work great now!
Same problems as Capmeister when using Frutiger and larger sizes:
. . Poor positioning, box not big enough for text.

Press & Hold Times
Press & Hold Time still longer than 3 seconds. Times Erratic.
SLOW - 3.6 to 6.1 second (sometimes never)
Same results for:
Jump to Tick, Beginning, End
Still can't jump to Tick to beginning or end.

Channels I Receive Bug (CIR Bug)
The HR20 does not "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33.

Wrong Info Bug (WI Bug)
The HR20 does not always provide accurate repeat/first run & HD info so the right shows can be recorded as promised on p. 47. (You have to wait 24 hours to test against TiVo)

Guide Bug
The GUIDE button does not "display the Guide" p. iv. & 4.

Autorecord Title Bug
You cannot Autorecord by title as promised in the manual on pp. 20 & 31

Autorecord Bug
Autorecord records channels you don't get, sometimes PPV instead of the channels you already have in your package.

Priorittizer Bug 
We don't have the ability to edit "all the programs" in the Prioritizer (even when there are no upcoming episodes) p. 28.

Favorite Channels Bug
We can't Apply Current/Favorite Channels as a filter to Search for "just what you want to watch" p. 31

Search Bug 1
Search suggests channels you don't get.

Search Bug 2
Search is broken because it can't Search "with your desired...keyword" p. 2. You can't search for a keyword like "CSI: NY" or "Bears @ Colts".

Enable "Sound Effects" as shows in the photo on p. 29 of the manual

Enable the "Videos" menu option under Music & Photos


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Craig, I would rather see your comparison numbers against an HR10-250.
Comparing to the T60 is like comparing apples to oranges a bit since the T60 is not HD. Tuning and recording HD can take a bit more power and time to do things.
Thus the comparison to the HR10 is probably better.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

I love this "Test Results" thread. Please keep doing this with future releases. Thanks!


----------



## danco (Jan 20, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Tearing
> I am not seeing any tearing int eh Guide or My Playlist!


I am. 

~Dan


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Craig, I would rather see your comparison numbers against an HR10-250.
> Comparing to the T60 is like comparing apples to oranges a bit since the T60 is not HD. Tuning and recording HD can take a bit more power and time to do things.
> Thus the comparison to the HR10 is probably better.
> 
> Just a suggestion.


Scott,

I am comparing HR20 SD to T60 SD. I set Native OFF & resolution 480i on the HR20. HDMI can also hurt performance so Component is tested. I use the D* remote for each so that the remote is not a factor. I get the same results with the RC24 as the RC32. The Sony Remote on the T60 is faster but that is comparing remotes not the receivers. RF is slower so all tests are IR. So I use the RC24 in IR to control both receivers.

We know that D* is notorious for making some of the slowest receivers. A reference standard should be based on a good standard, not a bad one.

12a gives us hope. Look at how much better the HR20 MENUs run now.

If the animations are lifted on the Guide, My Playlist, and daughter menus, we will see the HR20 be twice as responsive. Think how many hours have been lost trying to fix animations in the past 6 months. The slow response is not a software issue. It is a result of purposely using animations.

The point of a menu is not to have a fun animated experience. The point of any menu is to let the user can do something as quickly and easily as possible. Does anyone invite over friends to look at menus? The animations are fun for about 5 minutes but after that they are just painful.

But if you have over-invested in trying to fix something, it is sometimes hard to admit that the only solution is a bullet.

D* please put animations out of our misery.

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

danco said:


> I am (seeing tearing).
> 
> ~Dan


Oops. In the summary at the top, I had it noted correctly. I still had the note from 0x128 down below. Both are now corrected to:

_Tearing is more pronounced in the Guide & My Playlist!_

I have been testing for a day and forgot I had the note in two places from a previous draft.

If they would just kill the animations, the tearing would be fixed as well.

- Craig


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> *Improvements*
> *Many Menus are no longer animated! Way to go guys!*


Which menus?

The guide, playlist and To Do List are still animated. Those are the most important to me and I'd *love *to see the animations disappear from them.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Which menus?
> 
> The guide, playlist and To Do List are still animated. Those are the most important to me and I'd *love *to see the animations disappear from them.


I asked the same thing. Here's the answer.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I asked the same thing. Here's the answer.


Yeah, I just saw that. There are still way too many animations though. Just look at the caller id log. When you want to see more and you go down, there is still an animation there. And, like I said, the guide, to do list and playlist are still animated and it's annoying.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's the issue as I posted before:

*Position when caught up to live in a recording is not maintained when you switch to another recording and then come back to the first recording *
- Start watching a recording and catch up to live and hit PAUSE. Immediately hit LIST and start watching something else and come back to the first recording and it will start you back at the beginning, not where you paused it.

But now, when you do this, it doesn't start in the beginning. It *does *remember your location. Awesome :up:

This was annoying during football season with my dual buffer workaround, but haven't tested it in awhile, so I don't know if this release fixed it or some previous one, but I'm just glad it's fixed.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

I agree about animation. It's cool the first few times, but the performance should be top priority. They can keep it for infrequently used stuff, but get rid of it for guide and playlist.


----------



## westernamerican (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes, please do make the guide button show the guide and maybe default to the other sortings if you click guide two times..........

DTB also, maybe?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

westernamerican said:


> DTB also, maybe?


DTB?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

So far, absolutely zero major issues with this release. Some guide tearing and pinky, is about it. 

Also I should note that CC seems to work better, and "Transparent" now works 100% of the times I tested. 

I had a partial recording but traced it back to the "automatic reboots" which were reported in this forum. It happened at exactly the same time as other users, I happened to be recording at that time. 

Way to go, DirecTV! Let's hear it for the developers! I don't know what happened at the first of the year but we're sure seeing the fruits of it now!


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DTB?


I'm guessing he meant DLB.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

lamontcranston said:


> So far, absolutely zero major issues with this release. Some guide tearing and pinky, is about it.
> 
> Also I should note that CC seems to work better, and "Transparent" now works 100% of the times I tested.
> 
> ...


I am cautiously optimistic...which is about the same as I've been a few days out on all recent releases. The biggest problem I have had (unwatchable recordings) never shows up for me until 5-7 days have passed since reboot. Fingers crossed!

Still a few relatively major problems:

1. Recording from NHL/NBA/FullCourt channels is hit and miss--mostly miss.

2. When a recording is in progress on an MPEG4 channel, using trick play functions in the live buffer or a previous recording being watched leads to A/V dropouts on the recording.

A few other minor issues also, but if things stay solid over time with this release, I'll be a reasonably happy camper.


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

I only want to record first-runs but when I try to update priorities, it does not work.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I just had another BSOD out of standby. This is truly frustrating.


----------



## Rasputin13 (Oct 24, 2006)

12a has been quite good for me, and the best to date (I forced the download earlier in the week). Like others, I have noticed some minor tearing in my playlist and in the small, blue-button guide, but not in the main guide.

My seat-of-the-pants feel from the issues posts is that, on the whole, the problems with 12a are less serious, and perhaps more sporatic, than any other recent software release (CE, RC, or national).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jal said:


> I just had another BSOD out of standby. This is truly frustrating.


What channel where you on?
Do you have networking enabled?
Do you have OTA enabled?

Was it BSOD or BSB... aka, could you see the GUI? Just no Video/Audio... or was the unit totally unresponsive?

Was it responsive from the front panel? Remote?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dogbreath said:


> I only want to record first-runs but when I try to update priorities, it does not work.


What doesn't work? Are the priorities not kicking in?
Is it not scheduling the rest of the episodes?
Is it not removing episodes?

What show?

What makes you think it is not working?


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

dogbreath said:


> I only want to record first-runs but when I try to update priorities, it does not work.


:welcome_s to the forum...

We're going to need a little more info:

Are you updating from the prioritizer? Are you selecting first run only. If you are; does it not change, or is the HR20 still recording reruns. What channel...etc.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Depending on how irritating the problem is, you may want to try a preemptive reboot (ala Windows) after 5 days or so. Of course, this wouldn't help catch the problem -- just hopefully allay the irritation. And of course, you would be testing the "Preemptive Fix" (PF).



bwaldron said:


> I am cautiously optimistic...which is about the same as I've been a few days out on all recent releases. The biggest problem I have had (unwatchable recordings) never shows up for me until 5-7 days have passed since reboot. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Still a few relatively major problems:
> 
> ...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Had black screen on power up from standby... just changed channel and it recovered.. Seems to only happen after several hours in standby.. 
Bud Shootout looks great on OTA FOX


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

richlife said:


> Depending on how irritating the problem is, you may want to try a preemptive reboot (ala Windows) after 5 days or so. Of course, this wouldn't help catch the problem -- just hopefully allay the irritation. And of course, you would be testing the "Preemptive Fix" (PF).


I'm willing to ride things out for awhile and see if the unwatchables return...if they do, I'll start the periodic prophylactic reboots. It does remind me of the old Windows 95 days...


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Had black screen on power up from standby... just changed channel and it recovered.. Seems to only happen after several hours in standby..
> Bud Shootout looks great on OTA FOX


Had two in the last day, one in prior release, other than that:NEVER. Remote worked perfectly as did all menus. 1st one today only required power to be cycled. 2nd one today required "Reset Recorder" from GUI. 2nd one also was accompanied by "ticking" from hard drive that sounded like a perpetual "seek". HDMI has been perfect on this box since day 1.

Something is wrong with 0x12a. Now it's just a matter of waiting for the next CE.

No big deal to me, I'm doing CE testing anyway. I am surprised that they took this CE to NR so quickly. I'm seeing a few other posts of people having similar problems.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

hasan said:


> Had two in the last day, one in prior release, other than that:NEVER. Remote worked perfectly as did all menus. 1st one today only required power to be cycled. 2nd one today required "Reset Recorder" from GUI. 2nd one also was accompanied by "ticking" from hard drive that sounded like a perpetual "seek". HDMI has been perfect on this box since day 1.
> 
> Something is wrong with 0x12a. Now it's just a matter of waiting for the next CE.
> 
> No big deal to me, I'm doing CE testing anyway. I am surprised that they took this CE to NR so quickly. I'm seeing a few other posts of people having similar problems.


That just drives me crazy. Why don't we all have the same thing? I know we don't have the same setup or leave it on the same channel or so many other possibilities...

0x12a is running excellent in our home - and I know it's not the house, ours is one strong gust away from falling over...


----------



## Sweetb132 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just had to RBR ... when coming out of standby, Sleepy Hollow was showing in the small thumbnail video/audio in the upper right of the screen (the video/audio in the thumbnail working fine) but nothing otherwise was showing. The remote made no change to the screen ... totally unresponsive. Tried just going back into standby and back but same thing so had to reboot.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I have not had any of the really critical troubles with mine since I got it. I have most of the frustrating limitations as far as speed and recording. Every time a new CE is available I download it (joined late after 119). I cringe every time expecting to get a bug. But besides pinky I cannot say I really have had any issues that cannot be explained by the local feeds. 
Not bragging. Just to say that it is possible and there is hope. 
Having said that I have noticed the series link with 0x12a seems to be picking up new episodes more reliably. I may drop the 'both' option on a few to test it out.
For the techs.
I put it in standby like all my equipment when I am not using it. 
I am running it through a Sonora HRPID1422 and then a WB68. I did not have any issues before I added these though. Just failed temperature experiment.
I have 2 HR20's but watch the second in the bedroom less than 1 hour a week.
I use a component video feed because I have not found a 16' HDMI cable that works without losing the video. Haven't cared enough to spend the big money for one either.
And all the audio video equipment is on multiple UPS units including the powered Sonora.


----------



## ddt (Feb 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, after my 1:42AM upgrade on 2/10/2007, I no longer receive my HD locals. Called into support who had not heard of the problem. It was not until I refered to the forum and double-checked my receiver version that I realized a new firmware had been pushed. (I was previously on the x9c version and content.)

Anyone else seeing similar problems?

Dallas


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

ddt said:


> Unfortunately, after my 1:42AM upgrade on 2/10/2007, I no longer receive my HD locals. Called into support who had not heard of the problem. It was not until I refered to the forum and double-checked my receiver version that I realized a new firmware had been pushed. (I was previously on the x9c version and content.)
> 
> Anyone else seeing similar problems?
> 
> Dallas


:welcome_s to the Forum. I don't believe I've heard of the x9c version. The new version, 0x12a was just pushed out last night. You may have to do a Red Button Reset or Scroll in your MENU and do a Reset from inside your Setup. You can also pull the plug and let it sit for a few seconds and then reconnect it. Check the Forums for more information.

I would also direct you to this thread --> Lost Local HD Stations


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

ddt said:


> Unfortunately, after my 1:42AM upgrade on 2/10/2007, I no longer receive my HD locals. Called into support who had not heard of the problem. It was not until I refered to the forum and double-checked my receiver version that I realized a new firmware had been pushed. (I was previously on the x9c version and content.)
> 
> Anyone else seeing similar problems?
> 
> Dallas


There are a few of us posting in another thread that have lost our local HD stations here in San Diego. Transponder #6 on Sat 103 is low, in the 20'S. D* says they are getting complaints from all over CA. Weather related?  This is not due to 12a


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

ohills said:


> There are a few of us posting in another thread that have lost our local HD stations here in San Diego. Transponder #6 on Sat 103 is low, in the 20'S. D* says they are getting complaints from all over CA. Weather related?  This is not due to 12a


I was also reading over some posts on the D* website and there are a few posts there claiming the same trouble. Maybe there's a space storm... :whatdidid


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I've had only a few BSOD instances on startup from standby and I think every time the tuner was on either a local OTA channel or an MPEG2 HD channel. If I leave it on an SD channel, no problems. Those of you still having that problem may want to give that a try. I tried leaving it set to 76 after getting 12a and no problem this time.  

GH


----------



## rminsk (Dec 5, 2006)

Is there a way to turn off the review buffer while in standby? Turning off the review buffer makes the drive less noisy.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

rminsk said:


> Is there a way to turn off the review buffer while in standby? Turning off the review buffer makes the drive less noisy.


I don't know if there is a way short of unplugging the unit, but maybe tuning to a channel that doesn't have any upcoming programing (700 range) will do it.


----------



## rminsk (Dec 5, 2006)

Cyrus said:


> I don't know if there is a way short of unplugging the unit, but maybe tuning to a channel that doesn't have any upcoming programing (700 range) will do it.


That is fine until the unit has to record something. It will then switch to a channel and the after the recording buffer the channel. Can we have the option to turn off the 90-minute standby buffer? Some people have receivers in there bed rooms.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, I reluctantly am comming to the unfortunate conclusion that the HR20 will not be fixed. No matter how many times the software updates, the same thing happens: BSOD out of standby. Whereas, before, it was not a regular occurance, it has now become fairly predictable. This sure seems like some hardware related problem.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

jal said:


> Well, I reluctantly am comming to the unfortunate conclusion that the HR20 will not be fixed. No matter how many times the software updates, the same thing happens: BSOD out of standby. Whereas, before, it was not a regular occurance, it has now become fairly predictable. This sure seems like some hardware related problem.


Maybe true for the one you happen to have unfortunately, but for many others the updates seem to definitely be improving their DVRS. Get yours replaced - that could sove your problem IMO.

IMHO, the trend in the postings definitely is towards reslolution of issues overall.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

12a working great here.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

It's official - I now like my two HR20s more than I did my two HR10s. While the HR20s are not 100% stable, they are more stable than my HR10's were for November and December.

Things I'm really liking about the HR20s, compared to my previous DVRs:

1) Native Output
2) Preview window while in Menus
3) Ability to record 2 shows at once with 1 sat feed and 1 antenna feed
4) Having a Crop mode, in addition to stretch and pillar-box (which the HR10 had)
5) Ability to receive MPEG4 locals
6) Quick recording setup
7) Cancel options when recording conficts exist
8) Caller ID notification
9) Ability to check OTA signal strength without interrupting a SAT recording
10) The community relationship that D* has welcomed with this forum

Still hoping for the following:
1) Continued improvements to fluidity of trick play functions
3) Left direction-exit and Right direction-select in all menus
3) Dual-tuner buffers - a MUST have for football season - and PLEASE utilize the DOWN DIRECTION button to switch between the tuners
4) Ability to SCAN for my local OTA channels
5) One button press to bring up the GUIDE
6) Having Channels I Receive actually reflect the channels I receive.

Logitech Harmony's website always asks for me to rate how well my Harmony remote is performing (on a 1 to 5 scale). If D* did the same with the HR20, I'd give it 3 out of 5 stars. No freezes or BSBs or BSOD and no missed recordings for 90 days would bump it up to 4 out of 5 stars. Truly-fluid trickplay, Channels I receive, and dual-tuner buffers - I'd probably give it 5 out of 5 at the point.


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

I go to each show in my playlist and update to "First Run Only". I then go to update all and it does not update all. I still get first runs and reruns.


----------



## giden (Sep 13, 2006)

I've lost my network connection with this upgrade. Can't play mp3's or view photos. I'm using Windows Media 11 w/ ethernet gaming access point to the HR20 and wireless to my computer. Worked fine before this, now what?


----------



## giden (Sep 13, 2006)

giden said:


> I've lost my network connection with this upgrade. Can't play mp3's or view photos. I'm using Windows Media 11 w/ ethernet gaming access point to the HR20 and wireless to my computer. Worked fine before this, now what?


Another question: Does anyone know if you can play an AVI file (or WMP file) from a computer on TV via the netork (assuming I get my network back )? I've dl'd some TV shows , converted them to watch on Windows Media 11, Now, if I could view them on the TV instead of the computer that would be GREAT! OR, am I asking for too much?


----------



## hayseed99 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is a software issue or a hardware issue, but after downloading 12a my HR20 worked pretty well for a few days. Then I noticed that the name for my custom channel list had been changed back to "custom 1" and the channels started taking 10 seconds to change. Then I noticed a few of my recently recorded programs wouldn't play, so I decided to do a RBR which I have done many times before. When resetting it would get to the "step 1 of 2" screen and never get any farther. I tried another RBR with the same results, so I forced another software download. Same results. I left my box unplugged all night and plugged it in this morning and guess what? Same thing as yesterday. I don't know if there is anything else I can do or is my box the problem?


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

giden said:


> Another question: Does anyone know if you can play an AVI file (or WMP file) from a computer on TV via the netork (assuming I get my network back )? I've dl'd some TV shows , converted them to watch on Windows Media 11, Now, if I could view them on the TV instead of the computer that would be GREAT! OR, am I asking for too much?


At this point, I don't believe anyone knows for sure what will be playable in terms of video. It is not functional at this time.


----------



## westernamerican (Dec 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DTB?


Dual Tuner Buffering................?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

jal said:


> Well, I reluctantly am comming to the unfortunate conclusion that the HR20 will not be fixed. No matter how many times the software updates, the same thing happens: BSOD out of standby. Whereas, before, it was not a regular occurance, it has now become fairly predictable. This sure seems like some hardware related problem.


Do you have any of these risk factors that increase your chance of big problems?

Using Native Mode (On): 60.4%
Using HDMI: 43.9%
30+ Series Links: 41.4%
Using Autorecords: 32.0%
Not leaving HR20 Always On: 19.9%

Most of the time, a reformat or even a replacement does not cure problems.

See HR20 Site Survey - Finding the Cures for the details.

- Craig

_So often times it happens, you live your life in chains never knowing you have the key. Now shes already gone. - Fry & Henley_


----------



## Badness (Jan 5, 2007)

I still don't see my conflicts listed on the todo screen.


----------



## vonzoog (Jul 23, 2005)

giden said:


> Another question: Does anyone know if you can play an AVI file (or WMP file) from a computer on TV via the netork (assuming I get my network back )? I've dl'd some TV shows , converted them to watch on Windows Media 11, Now, if I could view them on the TV instead of the computer that would be GREAT! OR, am I asking for too much?


At this point NO, only pictures and music.

Apple Inc. (new name, no longer Apple Computer) is releasing the new Apple TV in the very near future ($299). This will do exactly what you are looking for and maybe more. It is stated to work with both Mac & Windows. I would love to have this, although I am not sure about the additional cost.

What all of us (HR20 users) need to hope for is that DirecTV will program the HR20 to do the same thing since the HR20 already has the hardware to make this happen, and stay competitive. 

You can check what the Apple TV will do at Apple.com.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a lot of tearing in the guide after download but it seems to be gone now. Maybe waiting a day or two for the guide to completely download solved this. Have others reporting tearing after the download found this also?


----------



## westernamerican (Dec 14, 2006)

SuperTech1 said:


> I'm guessing he meant DLB.


You're correct sir,,,,,,sorry!


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

Was there another forced reboot last night? My Guide is acting like there was. One "bug" that was changed (I think before 12a) was that the blue lights will now stay at the same setting as they were pre-reboot. That was one way I could tell for sure if there was one before (my lights are turned off).


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

No major problems yet. I still see the red dots but based on what I'm hearing that sounds like an encoding problem. I do see tearing, pinky, filtering still doesn't overlay channels I watch, and FF is better but still annoying without the automatic backstep. No unwatchable's yet, fingers crossed. In the last month I had one RBR for my HR20 (0x120 I think), but I also had a hung HR10-250 too.

I was at a friends house looking at comcast in HD and the searching/sorting organization scheme they have available seems way superior than the HD20's simple filter and sort. I wish we were at the point where we could be talking about requesting new features rather than getting the existing ones working. Overall I'm satisfied with the product though.

As a software guy hearing all the random problems, I'm inclined to think that the decoding/playback code is not well designed and tested. They need to assume the data stream is unreliable and make the code totally bulletproof. Otherwise when the wind blows or a large bird flies across the sky you get unpredictable behavior. The rest of the system is fairly deterministic so most of the general features (sorting, searching, etc) should not be difficult to perfect and would quickly settle down, but they've got to get the stream handling stabilized. During a real beta, I'd give customers instrumented code so that when something happened I could collect traces and statistics on it. Here we seem to just describe the bugs and hope they can figure them out. I bet some people with network connections would be willing to accept running some instrumented code for a period of time if it would help nail down the pernicious problems. Has this been considered?

-steve


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

Quick update for me on 12A. Not really any problems since installing on Thursday. The only issue I find is that it didnt really solve the lip sync issue when time slipping, i need to always press pause to get it back. It would be nice to get that resolved. 
Also, have the same problem with the pixelation, but it doesnt seem as bad 128, but its still apparent.
Otherwise, not many issues and I used this alot this past weekend. Three Thumbs up.


----------



## cricks (Jan 4, 2007)

This latest build is pretty rock solid. No BSOD or freezes yet. Everything is working really well. 

The only thing left for me to give it a thumbs up is the OTA reception is still flakey. Lots of audio drops and freeze frames which take about a minute of pressing remote buttons to start back up again. 

I also get 0 signal strenght on 7-1 ABC in SF bay area. This channel comes in perfectly when I connect the OTA antenna directly to my tv.

Other than that, I am starting to love my HR20. Almost.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

flipper2006 said:


> Quick update for me on 12A. Not really any problems since installing on Thursday. The only issue I find is that it didnt really solve the lip sync issue when time slipping, i need to always press pause to get it back. It would be nice to get that resolved.
> Also, have the same problem with the pixelation, but it doesnt seem as bad 128, but its still apparent.
> Otherwise, not many issues and I used this alot this past weekend. Three Thumbs up.


I haven't reported this issue previously, but for whatever reason I get the same timeslip behavior (as far back as I can remember) but on a specific channel (10 KXTV). I daresay it's just one program (News 10 @ 6:00PM which I record regularly) because I don't recall it on, say, Kings basketball (the only other program I watch on that channel).


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

dsm said:


> They need to assume the data stream is unreliable and make the code totally bulletproof.


BINGO! Steve, you win the prize of the day. IMO, this is the root cause of many of the problems still happening on the HR20. Again, IMO, this is almost certainly the root cause of the Unwatchable Bug (and negative time displays, which I think is a less severe manifestation of the unwatchable bug), etc... I also think it could be a cause of the lockups that tend to happen when changing channels or doing anything that would require the system to lock on to a new bitstream. The software (ok, firmware - not that it matters) has a very complex job to do: Multiple polarizations on multiple transponders on multiple satellites, multiple OTA tuners, MPEG2/MPEG4. It's a lot of bitstream switching to do, and there is _a lot_ of *normal* variation on a signal that's been bounced around the country, processed, compressed, beamed 24,000 miles into space and back, and received through questionable dish installations. When the software sees something outside of what it expects, it doesn't know how to handle it, and it kinda freaks out. This is the kind of thing that WILL improve at a rate directly proportional to the amount of engineering time put into the code. There is no easy way to do it. The software has to be more fault tolerant, or as Steve so eloquently put it, _Bulletproof_. Keep at it D*.


----------



## toy4two (Aug 18, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> *Problems
> *Press & Hold PLAY for SLOW motion sometimes works, sometimes not
> Pinky lives
> Closed Captioning now works much better in Trade Gothic font.
> ...


Try doing these speeds tests AFTER the HR20 downloaded all the future guide data (1 week).


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Last two days, my box has been very stable. Just sayin'.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Both HR20's have been rock solid on 0x12A.

Only issues (minor) are trickplay still isn't perfect and red dots in MPEG4 HD locals.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Lots of video/audio dropouts on 24 tonight recorded OTA in HD. Aslo unit hung up after CSI Mami - would stay on the screen for the close of the program and display the heading of the station I had selected but the frozen screen of Mami remained. Finally unfroze after hitting several other keys


----------



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

Still having problems with audio dropouts on WMAR channel 2-1 here. Consistently, seems to be a problem with this channel only.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Red Dots seemed to have vanished for me. Strange.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Tmax88 said:


> Still having problems with audio dropouts on WMAR channel 2-1 here. Consistently, seems to be a problem with this channel only.


"2-1" implies OTA. Is that what you mean? If so, your location says you're near D.C. I'm just south of Baltimore (WMAR is a Baltimore station), only 12 miles from the tower, and I can't even get WMAR on my OTA right now. So, my *guess* would have to be that your drop-outs are from the OTA signal, not the HR20.

Bob


----------



## xptslpe (Feb 6, 2007)

Reported earlier about not being able to change channels while recording.
Further research has revealed the following:
System Info
Tuner 1 acquired at 43%
Tuner 2 acquired at 100%

Signal meter
Tuner 1 90-100% depending on sat, or transponder
Tuner 2 not acquired no matter what sat, or transponder.
So what happened to my second tuner?
All connections have been checked and appear to be ok.


----------



## jmacvean (Feb 14, 2007)

Since I received the upgrade on 2/11 I have had more lockup problems then in the last month. The latest lockup was watching a HD movie prerecorded and not recording anything else at the time. I hit exit so I could go use the restroom and when I came back it was a solid grey screen and the power light and 720p light were on solid and the led wheel was not lit. No buttons on the remote would respond. 

Waited about 4-5 minutes
No networking
OTA IS enabled
program playing was on UHD
Dual tuner 

Also since this upgrade I have not seen the screen saver. Did they remove that feature?


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

I must be missing something, because I do not understand what you mean by "animated" What exactly is animated????



mtnagel said:


> Which menus?
> 
> The guide, playlist and To Do List are still animated. Those are the most important to me and I'd *love *to see the animations disappear from them.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> BINGO! Steve, you win the prize of the day. IMO, this is the root cause of many of the problems still happening on the HR20. Again, IMO, this is almost certainly the root cause of the Unwatchable Bug (and negative time displays, which I think is a less severe manifestation of the unwatchable bug), etc... I also think it could be a cause of the lockups that tend to happen when changing channels or doing anything that would require the system to lock on to a new bitstream. The software (ok, firmware - not that it matters) has a very complex job to do: Multiple polarizations on multiple transponders on multiple satellites, multiple OTA tuners, MPEG2/MPEG4. It's a lot of bitstream switching to do, and there is _a lot_ of *normal* variation on a signal that's been bounced around the country, processed, compressed, beamed 24,000 miles into space and back, and received through questionable dish installations. When the software sees something outside of what it expects, it doesn't know how to handle it, and it kinda freaks out. This is the kind of thing that WILL improve at a rate directly proportional to the amount of engineering time put into the code. There is no easy way to do it. The software has to be more fault tolerant, or as Steve so eloquently put it, _Bulletproof_. Keep at it D*.


I'm not a tech professional, but your analysis seems very well thought out. There is one thing that I don't get about this whole thing, though (and it's at the root of every disagreement on these threads, for the most part). Why is the software/firmware working for some and not for others? Why does one verson bring new problems to some (who report having no issues before), and fix other HR20s? And why do some boxes, mine for example (I've had it since mid-September), waver from pretty good to shaky, back to pretty good again, but I never get some issues others get? All along, however, there have been sound/video dropouts and weird noises, especially on MPEG4 channels.

Is the variable/uneven success solely based on software in your opinion? Or is it somehow related to the hardware. Seems some people have gone through 2-3 boxes and finally hit one that "works" (no black screens, freezes, etc.)? How can you explain that? Of course, everyone at this point has the same software (12a).

There seems to be one view on this forum that everything eventually will be solved by software downloads (you indicate that as well in your post). Isn't it possible the problems are some sort of weird interaction between hardware and software? I know that isn't a sophisticated analysis on my part, but there is so much variability and variety in terms of the problems/issues, it logically seems that hardware (bad specs? something like that?) has a role in it. There is one person on this forum who says he has never had a single problem, since September, with his HR20. Not one. I believe he is the only long-timer (four months or more) who has made that claim. Can you explain that? That person has had every software download along the way, too. Many posters here have had theirs less than a month or a week, but have had problems already. Or had none on install, but the latest software download (12a) has caused issues. Just check the 12a issues thread for examples.

Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Intex said:


> I must be missing something, because I do not understand what you mean by "animated" What exactly is animated????


Go to the GUIDE. Press PAGE DOWN. Instead of the next page just flashing up on the screen, it crawls up from the bottom. The HR20 is doing 17 screen redraws instead of 1. So a simple page down takes over twice the time it should.

Animations make the HR20 the digital pig. Instead of just removing the animations, D* has spent months trying to make them work better. In a matter of hours they could disable animations. They just did remove some of the MENU animations so we have some hope.

- Craig


----------



## redcoat (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is a problem I had today.
Just got my HR20 two weeks ago. No problems yet, other than an occasional audio stutter.
Today I got home and tried to bring the HR20 out of standby with the remote and nothing........walked over the unit and pressed power.....nothing.
I unplugged the unit for 15 seconds and plugged it back in, waited a few seconds and it still would not power up.
Unplugged it again for about one minute and it still would not power up. 
Anyway, I got frustrated and walked away for maybe 5 minutes, come back and pressed power on the remote and everything worked just as nothing had happened. The guide was complete like it had never been unplugged........any thoughts?


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks, I now understand, I was looking for something like the moving TiVo Logo
This may be a case of engineers let loose.



Milominderbinder2 said:


> Go to the GUIDE. Press PAGE DOWN. Instead of the next page just flashing up on the screen, it crawls up from the bottom. The HR20 is doing 17 screen redraws instead of 1. So a simple page down takes over twice the time it should.
> 
> Animations make the HR20 the digital pig. Instead of just removing the animations, D* has spent months trying to make them work better. In a matter of hours they could disable animations. They just did remove some of the MENU animations so we have some hope.
> 
> - Craig


----------



## LP30 (Feb 27, 2004)

I have 2 HR20's both using the UHF setup on the remote. Both units have the same minor issue. While using the remote, the unit will periodically register 2 presses of a button when it has only been pressed once. This occurs using the guide button, the channel up/down button and number keys. It occurs sporadically, but will happen several times while browsing the guide, or my play list. Certainly minor on the scale of things, but annoying. This existed in prior releases as well. The HR10's were doing something similar with 6.3.


----------



## pfahle (Jan 9, 2007)

Both units are working better than ever before,no BSOD or lockups, there has been some audio/video sync problems. this is the best update for us..........Pete
P.s units have not had a RBR since 0x12a was pushed.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

I observed something I haven't seen before...

Last night, I was watching a recorded show and then entered the guide and changed channels, watching the channel live.

I then accidentally pressed the PREV button and noted that HR20 returned back to the recorded show I was previously watching, continuing exactly where I left off.

Nice...


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

PatentBoy said:


> I observed something I haven't seen before...
> 
> Last night, I was watching a recorded show and then entered the guide and changed channels, watching the channel live.
> 
> ...


I accidentally discovered the same thing several weeks ago, and yes - it is very nice.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

tstarn said:


> I'm not a tech professional, but your analysis seems very well thought out. There is one thing that I don't get about this whole thing, though (and it's at the root of every disagreement on these threads, for the most part). Why is the software/firmware working for some and not for others? Why does one verson bring new problems to some (who report having no issues before), and fix other HR20s? And why do some boxes, mine for example (I've had it since mid-September), waver from pretty good to shaky, back to pretty good again, but I never get some issues others get? All along, however, there have been sound/video dropouts and weird noises, especially on MPEG4 channels.
> 
> Is the variable/uneven success solely based on software in your opinion? Or is it somehow related to the hardware. Seems some people have gone through 2-3 boxes and finally hit one that "works" (no black screens, freezes, etc.)? How can you explain that? Of course, everyone at this point has the same software (12a).
> 
> ...


Yeah, your asking all the right questions. Why do some have no to few problems, and why do some have every possible issue on a regular basis. It does seem like a broader distribution of incidents than one would expect.

Certainly, variability in hardware is involved. Every piece of hardware in the box has a specification to meet. I'm not an electronics guy, but, for example an amplifier must perform to within a given tolerance of the spec, like plus or minus 5% or 10% (I'm just making these numbers up). A transformer or capacitor must output a voltage to within a tolerance around a given spec. _The larger the tolerance, the cheaper the part._ I think a case could be made that the tolerances in the acceptance specifications were, perhaps, to large. (But that is for others to debate, and besides, that ship has sailed.) So, the software has to take up the slack, and be capable of handling a "less than perfect" set of hardware.

Another variable that I think could account for differing results is _usage_. I think some bugs are certainly more likely to crop up if you have particular usage patterns. Craig, et. all have done a very good job of collecting much of this data and analyzing the connections and correlations. I think the things that users do to set up the conditions that trigger some bugs are much more subtle than the kind of things that they are tracking, however. For example, all of my Unwatchable recordings have happened under the following conditions: the live buffer has been buffering the channel on which the Unwatchable was scheduled, and I have been watching a pre-recorded HD program. It seems clear to me that the software is having a hard time "switching" between buffering something and "recording" it. But, what else have I _unknowingly_ done to create the particular set of conditions that triggers this particular bug? Who knows. And, as the latest results from veryoldschool's testing suggests, sometimes the conditions are sufficient to trigger the bug, and sometimes they aren't. (See thread: "It is Software...") His two "identical" boxes, set up to record the same programs, and one gets an unwatchable and the other doesn't. Sure sounds like hardware, right? Well, in a sense, it is.

You asked, "Isn't it possible the problems are some sort of weird interaction between hardware and software?" My answer would be, "Well, yes, of course." But, I would also say that when the box _works_, it is also due to some sort of "weird" interaction between hardware and software. It's all about _how_ the software is interacting with the hardware. The current version of the software seem to interact fine with some set of the installed boxes, and not as well with others. The more fault tolerant the software, the larger the set of installed boxes that will function properly. It is _unlikely_ that you will get a box that won't have a problem in four months, but it's not _impossible_. So, it is in a sense, "the luck of the draw".

So, why does one box seem to work fine with one version of the software, and then go south with another newer, "improved" version? That's a tough one. The "Law of Unintended Consequences" certainly has a role here. Change management in software development is very difficult. General "instability" in software can have strange effects, with problems occurring under one update, and not under another. (Have we forgotten what Windows used to be like? I would have problems that would be around for a while, disappear with an update, and then return.) I think the Windows analogy has some value here. Many of the problems were a result of the OS having to deal with a multitude of hardware manufacturers building products to wildly different specifications. Eventually, the OS was "bulletproof" enough to deal with this. Apple didn't have the same kind of widespread problems because they had VERY tight control over their hardware specs. Now in this case, perhaps, D* has done this to themselves by not requiring tighter specs (and thus a more expensive box), but I think they are dealing with the same type of issues.

And then there are the issues that are "created" by an update. For example, in 12a, I now have lockup issues that I never had before. But, all of these correlate with the unit coming out of standby. Not everybody seems to have it, so it appears that some boxes are more likely to experience it than others. The engineers were clearly messing around in that part of the code for this release, and I expect it will be found, and addressed very quickly.

So, are there some bad boxes out there? Sure there are. But, I would expect the number of boxes that are so far out of spec that the software will _never_ be able to deal with them is very small. I think that D* is capable of improving the code to a point that it will be able to operate the _vast_ majority of installed STB's. At that point, the bad boxes will be easy to find.


----------



## danco (Jan 20, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Animations make the HR20 the digital pig.


Yes, just remove the animations already! Why can't we just have a snappy guide (and menus)? When I press Page Down, I want to page down, not wait 5 seconds to see how cute the programmers can be...

Disabling animations is also one of the first things I do with a new install of Microsoft Windows. If I want to slow down a computer, I'll put Norton SystemWorks on it...

~Dan


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

danco said:


> If I want to slow down a computer, I'll put Norton SystemWorks on it...


:rotfl:


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> Yeah, your asking all the right questions. Why do some have no to few problems, and why do some have every possible issue on a regular basis. It does seem like a broader distribution of incidents than one would expect.
> 
> Certainly, variability in hardware is involved. Every piece of hardware in the box has a specification to meet. I'm not an electronics guy, but, for example an amplifier must perform to within a given tolerance of the spec, like plus or minus 5% or 10% (I'm just making these numbers up). A transformer or capacitor must output a voltage to within a tolerance around a given spec. _The larger the tolerance, the cheaper the part._ I think a case could be made that the tolerances in the acceptance specifications were, perhaps, to large. (But that is for others to debate, and besides, that ship has sailed.) So, the software has to take up the slack, and be capable of handling a "less than perfect" set of hardware.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that analysis. I'd say when and if they get this all figured out, it would be a great case study in tech circles, no? I know there were early problems with Tivos and other boxes (cable set tops), but this really is unique in the sturm and drang from release to the next. Having been on this bumpy ride since September, it would be nice to get off. To Joe Sixpack, it's just a another modern world nightmare. And yes, I do remember Windows 3.1, 95 and worst of all, Millenium. At least in our home, XP has helped us forget them all.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

One whole week with no major problems (no freezes, BSBs, BSOD, IKD, or missed recordings). The only real problems I'm having are audio-breakups, and occasional double-vertical cropping on 480i.

Whoo-hoo!


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

Well... Same Sh1t, Different Release.

Was watching a recorded HD program as another was recording. As recorded program ended, I went to 'List' and deleted it while it was playing. Have done this in the past with no issue.
Box froze. 
Hit 'Exit' and managed to get to "live" tv (HD program which was presently recording) and tried to go back to 'List' to start the currently recording program from the beginning. 
Upon hitting 'Play', box freezes. 
Hit 'Exit' to get back to live TV, and try to rewind the recording program to beginning instead. 
No response from box on any DVR features. 
Cannot change channel, cannot power off, cannot get to menu. Still recording, still watching Live TV.

As a program I really wanted to record was coming up, i bit the bullet and hit the good ol' "reset" button. 
Unit reboots, and recording that was in progress is now lost, as expected.

Looks like a whole lot of nothing has happened in the past few releases.

:nono:


----------



## phonious (Nov 30, 2006)

I might just be one of the lucky ones, but for the last couple of weeks I have had really no major issues.

I record close to 20 shows a week, I like to start watching them 15 or 20 mins in so I can skip commercials. I have not missed any shows (whooo)!!!.

Just a stupid observation, when padding a sporting event, why not just set to record the show after, so you have to stop for a second and start the next show, at least you won't miss the end of the game. I did that for the super bowl worked great.

Again I really think progress is being made.


----------



## cnb2606 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi all, since the 0x12a upgrade, my HR20 started to lock up. It happens when i exit from a watching recorded program but when it switches to the "my playlist" screen, it does not give me a list but only a default D* blue background and small video window on top left. At this point, it gets stuck in this screen and nothing works. 

I cannot use my remote, change channel, etc. I have to hit reset. I did call D* tech support and they pretty much told me to deal with it until the new software come out. If it happened once a while, i can overlook it but since 0x12a it is happening almost everytime i exit out of recorded program and it is annoying.  

Any suggetions?

Thanks


----------



## cdallennc (Dec 2, 2006)

redcoat said:


> Here is a problem I had today.
> Just got my HR20 two weeks ago. No problems yet, other than an occasional audio stutter.
> Today I got home and tried to bring the HR20 out of standby with the remote and nothing........walked over the unit and pressed power.....nothing.
> I unplugged the unit for 15 seconds and plugged it back in, waited a few seconds and it still would not power up.
> ...


I have had the same experience, actually leading to replacement of my first HR20... then the second one also did it and I, just out of luck and frustration, like you, left it sitting there and then hit the power button again after ~15 mins and it turned right on. I cannot explain it but occasionally after an RBR/unplugging it just doesn't "come back" (no video, no panel lights) until it has completed the power on cycles/phases.

It doesn't seem to be representative of any larger problem as mine has been 90-95% stable over the past 2 months, with the issues seeming to be around the 24-48 hours following an update until an RBR is required again, then stable until the next update.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Installed 2 HR20s last week and no problems at all. Everything works fine. Have my sony and vizio hooked HDMI and no problems there. Knock on wood!!!


----------



## SpringsMTBR (Feb 24, 2007)

The only significant problem I'm still having with HR20 (0x12a) is occasional but consistent and repeatable audio/video break-up in recordings that appear to correspond directly with interactive use of the unit (trick-play on another recorded program, etc.) during the background recording. It looks to me like the software isn't prioritizing the background decoding/recording thread(s) highly enough, and as a result, the quality of the recording is suffering. I'd much rather deal with some interactive quirks and/or pauses than have un-fixable glitches injected into my recordings. I've found that the only way to ensure the quality of background recordings is to avoid unnecessary use of the unit until the recordings are complete.


----------



## hfhlt004 (Nov 19, 2005)

I've had no "significant" problems in the past couple of days. This probably accounts for the dearth of comments recently.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

Howie said:


> I accidentally discovered the same thing several weeks ago, and yes - it is very nice.


DITTO! and it is very nice to be able to pop out to check something, and hit the prev button and go right back to the show that i was watching...


----------

